# Nigerian Dwarf goat sick



## junkprospector (Sep 9, 2013)

We just got her a week ago... first time goat owners. We noticed some sneezing last night. this morning she was pooping normal, pellet poops. my wife said that now she has diareah. recommendations on what should be done? Last week the previous owners took her over to the state fair, so i suppose no telling what she could have been exposed to over there...
We haven't had fecals done. She was eating minerals and hay this morning. it sounds like she is lethargic today though.

the previous owners recommended LA200
- does that sound good?


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 9, 2013)

What's her temperature?


----------



## junkprospector (Sep 9, 2013)

don't know... we'll get it though.
What info is needed? Just off the top of my head, i'm guessing

 - Breed & Age
 - Temp
 - Behavior
 - Symptoms
 - Eating/drinking
 - Fecals
 - Vaccination Records


----------

